# Long-term House exchange with Italian Ligurian riviera



## rolaly (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, is someone interested in swapping houses for about 1-6 months?
I am a single girl, living in the historical centre of a sea town in the famous Ligurian riviera (near Genoa). 
My apartment is just 2 years old and elegantly furnished. Has one bedroom and one sofa-bed in the living-dining room, so can accommodate up to 4 people, High-speed internet connection and all the appliances. It has a balcony with power-driven sunshade, suitable for sunbathing, relaxing or just hanging out the washing. 
The block also has lift, and is located in a suggestive position, in front of the city dome and its cobblestoned square, and behind the main "carrugio" (the alley with shops and restaurants). The seashore is less than a minute walking, the train station is just 10 mins and all other amenities within walking distance.
This town is exceptional because it's in the middle of Liguria, near Genoa, in Ponente riviera: it's a great base to visit northern Italy (only 2 hours from Milan) and 3 hours from Provence and France.

I'd like to spend some time in Australia, in a big city, to experience your way of living and visit this beautiful place; maybe house-exchange could be an opportunity to make a dream come true.
Laura


----------



## Giuli (Nov 28, 2012)

*Home swap for 6 months*



rolaly said:


> Hi, is someone interested in swapping houses for about 1-6 months?
> I am a single girl, living in the historical centre of a sea town in the famous Ligurian riviera (near Genoa).
> My apartment is just 2 years old and elegantly furnished. Has one bedroom and one sofa-bed in the living-dining room, so can accommodate up to 4 people, High-speed internet connection and all the appliances. It has a balcony with power-driven sunshade, suitable for sunbathing, relaxing or just hanging out the washing.
> The block also has lift, and is located in a suggestive position, in front of the city dome and its cobblestoned square, and behind the main "carrugio" (the alley with shops and restaurants). The seashore is less than a minute walking, the train station is just 10 mins and all other amenities within walking distance.
> ...


Hi Laura,
I would love to live near Santa Margherita Ligure for 6-12 months. My elegantly renovated 2 bedroom,one bathroom strata-beachhouse with private outside jacuzzi, is 30 metres from the ocean and 5 km patrolled white sand beach,with restaurants,cafes,bars and shops very nearby, and is in one of the most beautiful,diverse and desired tourist areas of Australia,only 60 minutes north of Brisbane. Strictly no smoking,partying or pets are allowed.Quiet,responsible and respectable person or couple only.
Looking forward to your reply.
Giuli


----------



## Giuli (Nov 28, 2012)

Laura, Did you receive my reply?


----------



## rolaly (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Giuli,
It would be great to continue this conversation! My email is [email protected]
When are you planning to swap? What's the name of your city?
I hope to hear from you.
Greetings, Laura


----------

